# Halloween Forum Mascot VOTE POLL



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, they are all very nice! And all cartoonish! Forum members think alike 

My personal favorite is #6.
Wish I could vote for more than one


----------



## Morgan (Nov 4, 2009)

Great looking entries, wish you all good luck.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was a tough, *tough* decision. YIKES. So many great ones to choose from. Great job everybody!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Outstanding entries! Good job everyone! My favorite is #10. So kudos to you if you designed it! If a change could be made to it, it would be the cloths color! But, it's a minor thing in my opinion!

Great Job everyone!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

PLEASE NOTE: Items 18-higher were added a couple of hours after the poll started. 

If you voted prior to the time when these items were added and wish to change your vote from an entry 1-17 to something 18-higher, please send me a private message (only if you voted within the first couple of hours of poll and want to change your vote).


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Great entries everyone! I wish I had had time to do something up alas, too busy!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job everyone that entered. Hard to choose a favorite so apologies to the 26 I wasn't able to vote for


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

pm'd you about one of my entries, larry...


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I resisted the urge to vote for my own entry, just cause 10 is so good. With 46% of the vote at this time. I think we've got a winner. Whoever created that one, kudos, great job man! Very professional. :>)


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

ElGuapoGuano said:


> I resisted the urge to vote for my own entry, just cause 10 is so good. With 46% of the vote at this time. I think we've got a winner. Whoever created that one, kudos, great job man! Very professional. :>)


 Also I wanna give props to number 3, a close second...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

some tough choices there. very nice work done by all. wish you all the best.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, if my choice wins I'm actually going to have to scrape the money together this year. I just loved it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That was WAY harder to choose than I'd thought it would be! AWESOME selection and talent here!

I have a good idea about the members on a few, tho.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

ElGuapoGuano said:


> I resisted the urge to vote for my own entry, just cause 10 is so good. With 46% of the vote at this time. I think we've got a winner. Whoever created that one, kudos, great job man! Very professional. :>)


Ditto, though I'm partial to my first entry. I foolishly posted it out in the open to the contest 'start-up' thread. 

To make matters worse, when larrry pm'd me about the fact that that entry fell short in several regards, I was blissfully ignorant of his warning. Despite that he took the time to explain once more why it wasn't up to snuff. The last line was actually very helpful and encouraging. 

He said, I believe, that he "hoped I would find a way" to adjust the settings. I know it's probably for me to hope that he'd bend over THAT far, when clearly he doesn't have to. That and suffice it to say that I am up against some stiff competition. Anyway here's hoping that everything works out.

By that I mean that the very best design is chosen, even if it isn't mine...


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I picked 9 because I think it goes with the Halloweenforum banner better. Looks like it fits. Of course it looks like I am wrong. LOL


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Thanks larry, I see you added my other entry to the gallery. Once again, I owe you. You really came through for me. Afterall, I screwed up and you added it after the deadline had long passed. I was hoping for at least one vote, but heck, just being in the running is enough. Hard to be too upset, seeing as how even I voted for over the leading entry over my own...


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble opening #1?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> Is anyone else having trouble opening #1?


yes, numba 1 does not want to open for me too.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice work folks!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, #1 does not open for me either


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

fixed. should work for you now.


Eyegor said:


> yes, numba 1 does not want to open for me too.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I voted for #16, but I like #10 as well.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Great work, contestants! I narrowed it down to my favorite four designs but it was still difficult to choose. After a bit of waffling, I did manage to cast my vote.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm very impressed by the talent shown by all the entrants. Good job Halloween Forum members!

It looks like #10 is the clear winner.


----------



## Chupa (Oct 31, 2009)

lol the only 2 that don't look like they are from the kids section at walmart are winning. 

need better choices!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Larry, 
Very important! How will the new mascot be used? Will it be incorporated into the HF banner? Will it be displayed separately? Will it be used for printed materials, such as shirts? Could you give us some ideas on how the mascot will be used?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

After waffling back and forth....I finally cast my vote.
#16 you are a bit behind in the race but you are the winner in my book 

MsM


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

Why can I not vote?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I went with #10 as well..just love the detail and the face on the Jack...but #16 was easily a close 2nd.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm surprised, for the first time I can remember my first choice is winning something in general popular vote. I guess that may be because I've never done a popular vote with fellow Haunters before, LOL.


----------



## BleedingHartMortuary (Nov 2, 2008)

A lot of very talented people here.

I took a slightly different approach to my vote. 

What would look good in a wide range of uses. Think stickers, shirts, etc. The fewer the colors, the easier it is to reproduce. 

My vote is for #7.


----------



## cinderelly (Aug 26, 2009)

nice entries!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

EvilAltar said:


> Why can I not vote?


I think you have to have so many posts before you qualify to vote.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Good job everyone~~~
I was always kind of partial to the skelly that was on previous years shirts, but I made room in my heart for entry 10!


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 10, 2009)

I vote for #16, but the poll wont let me vote. Does anyone know why?

Nevermind, I got it working


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The winner will be used selectively on items and activities in the future. 

I do not want to provide a detailed list as it could influence some of the voting. 

Make sure to vote for high quality and something that you wish to see in the future


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I had a tough time deciding which to vote for, but I think they're all great! No wonder there are so many amazing haunts and parties and props and costumes being talked about in the forum - clearly we have a lot of amazingly talented individuals here.


----------



## Edgwicked (Jan 13, 2009)

A lot of these are great! I do like #10 with it's detail, but I'm leaning toward #7 for overall look. It's easy to see no matter how small you make it. Great Job everyone!
Ed


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't decide between 9 and 10!


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 15, 2010)

Great work folks!
I didn't get to finish my entry in time,so I didn't enter.They all look fantastic.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Great job to everyone!!! I choose #10 as my favorite (although it may not look so great in all situations). I think #9 would make a great logo (very clean) as well and I'm surprised it isn't getting more votes.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

FYI: You cannot vote until 1 hour after your first post. 

This makes it a little harder to cheat.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I was "spirited away" by # 1. I liked it's clean, graphic look.


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

#10 here too.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done everyone. My vote is in....good luck to all.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Fab! 
Much better than I could ever do.
Con Grads to all!
But I must concur..#10 has my vote. Very nice!


----------



## Sexyschoolgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Vote 10.jpg that OK.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

For some reason I cant see these? Are they supposed to open when you click on them?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> For some reason I cant see these? Are they supposed to open when you click on them?


There is a link in the 1st post:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/mascotgallery/


----------



## halloweenparty (Oct 9, 2009)

*Casting my vote...*

They are all great like everyone says... but I vote for #10!! Awesome use of color and just GREAT! good job


----------



## ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2007)

I do not see how to cast a vote


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nick, that is to bad you didn't enter, yours is very nice too. and also what is really nice is the turn out of so many voters and so many comments. just awesome.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There were many great ones, but 10 was my Favortie by far. Thanks to you all who made an entry!


----------



## Sexyschoolgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Great !! i like 10 Pic.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I love the whole 3-D ishness of #10, not to mention great use of shading/shadow/light. After this is over, I want to er, pick his/he brain for some tips to help my own art. What they've managed to do has always been an achilles's heel of sorts for me. It ends up making my work look a little, shall we say, flat...


----------



## Sexyschoolgirl (Oct 20, 2009)

i love 9 & 10


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> I voted for #16, but I like #10 as well.


Me too. It's hard to pick just one.


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

I voted this one _









By blackglove at 2010-05-22


----------



## PlusSizeAngel (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree, tough decision... but I chose black cat!


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

I like 14 but wish it was a little more high resolution and crisp in color so I had to vote for.... 14 still cuz I like it.

My idea for the contest was Frankenstein attempting to wear a sheet to look like a ghost to go trick or treating, but I found I have no clue how to use photoshop.

Congrats to all entries


----------



## Madmomma (May 17, 2010)

Difficult decision...SO many good selections. Nice competition - GOOD LUCK to all those who entered!


----------



## Charmedp3 (May 13, 2010)

I like # 10 too!!! theres just something about the way it is cartoony but flowy. does anyone know what i mean???? It's just really good!!! Elaine


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

For some reason none of the pictures are showing up....so Im not able to vote 
btw only 161 days till Halloween.....Im excited!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Bridget Nine IX said:


> For some reason none of the pictures are showing up....so Im not able to vote
> btw only 161 days till Halloween.....Im excited!


Did you see the gallery here? http://www.halloweenforum.com/mascotgallery/


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

10 Rocks my socks!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

these really are just great and i had such a hard time choosing what to vote for!!! 

great work everyone!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Oct 24, 2007)

Outstanding jobs to all!


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Great work, one and all!!

I voted for #16, although it was a tough choice between that one and #10.
In the end, I think I like the simple elegance and wry, Grinch-like evil grin of #16. IMO that one would lend itself perfectly to any medium (T-shirts, logo's, etc), and would cause people in passing to do a double-take.

In any case, excellent work, and thank you all for sharing your wonderful talents!!!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

*Can't vote on poll?*

Hi there,

Thanks for the notification, but there's no way for me to vote!

PK


----------



## monstar (Oct 19, 2009)

*Well done!*

I'm voting for the first one, the one with the pumpkin head/skeleton/monster... its different....I like that its not a typical image, and it kinda looks like he's sneaky


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the retro look of #1 and the cat. #7 has the best graphic for all scales. #19 is just funny...great work.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

when does the poll close?


----------



## Duke Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2009)

They said 7 days after it starts. So it opened on 5/19 so I'm thinking Wednesday.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The exact time that the poll closed is at the very top of the poll.
5/26 01:23 PM Pacific time (adjusted for your time zone)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The voting is over.

Meet our new mascot:









I will be contacting the winner today and will post additional information soon.

THANK YOU EVERYBODY for your amazing entries and participation.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

SWEEEEET! Guess I'll be buying a hoodie this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations to the winner. it is a very nice mascot.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats! I love it


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Good job on your designs everyone! Congrats to Morgan on the win!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Do we get to know who did the other great entries?


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

_*Gets MY A-pproval OK*_


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

MsMeeple said:


> Do we get to know who did the other great entries?


I'll fess up - I did #14. Someone mentioned the resolution and clarity, well, it was hand-drawn, ink and watercolor, my usual media. I did my avatar the same way.

I'm licensed, a lot of my work makes a decent return but honestly for an online forum, computer art would have been a better choice in retrospect. 

Not that the technique matters. Even if I'd done my image in Photoshop or Gimp or Paint.net, I don't think I would have had more votes - and for good reason.
A pumpkin-headed sprite with a high collar and a scythe is an excellent mascot, a good combination of classic motifs and a highly recognizable image. I am a big supporter of the winner. I salute Morgan's contribution.

For those who did vote for me, I thank you.
And I thank Larry for the contest and his support of the many creative people here.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I voted for you Spats!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spats, yours was very very nicel, and you are an awesome contestant


----------

